# Grand Junction Colorado Road Cycling Maps webpage



## petraa (Apr 13, 2012)

If you are traveling to Grand Junction, in western Colorado, and you have your road bike with you there is some great road cycling there.
You can check out this web page full of helpful maps of all the great road rides in the Grand Valley.

Ride the Colorado National Monument's Rim Rock Drive, The Grand Mesa, the Fruita farms routes, and Palisade's Wine and Fruit loop.

Grand Junction Road Cycling Maps

(I'm posting this because these maps used to hosted at a previous website and they have recently been moved to this new website.)

Also check out the Facebook page for Grand Junction road cycling updates and information.


----------



## jeepman (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice Maps thanks for posting. I will give some of these routes a try this spring.


----------



## cfiore (Jul 31, 2014)

In addition, they are on the verge of finishing the Fruita to Grand Junction dedicated bike trail that goes along the Colorado River. I live in Fruita and "sampled" the trail even though it is not technically open yet (a portion is). And you don't have to stop in Junction, it goes as far as Palisade, great ride and you don't have to deal with traffic.


----------

